
Where Vi Hart's Money from Patreon All Goes, a Breakdown - troymc
https://www.patreon.com/posts/vi-hart-tau-17539475
======
troymc
29% to taxes

5% to Patreon fees

Cool to see where the money actually all goes. Not just to her savings
account!

"...$89 a month for everything else in my life, things like food and clothing
and toothpaste and medical bills."

2018 is so strange. Stuff that used to be 50% of a person's budget are now
almost negligible. I thought medical expenses were high in the USA. Maybe
there is a story here that she isn't sharing? I hope she will be okay if a big
medical bill comes up. Her health is the foundation of everything else she
does.

P.S. What the heck is a "dogget"?

------
troymc
Dammit, I'm increasing my monthly pledge. Vi Hart's work is too important for
her to live like that.

